# Driving lessons



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Nancy was asking questions about harness goats in another thread, so I thought I'd put on my driving instructor hat and post some photos to look at for criticism, instruction, and inspiration.

First, I will post one of the most "correct" driving pictures we have. This is Cuzco cantering in harness with my husband Phil in the driver's seat. 
[attachment=1:2r1g7pje]Cuzco_Canter.jpg[/attachment:2r1g7pje]
If this were a horse and cart photo and I were judging it for dressage, I'd give it excellent marks. It shows balance, softness, collection, impulsion, and control. What the photo can't tell you is that Cuzco is happily headed home. 

One thing to notice about the harness is that everything is in a straight line. Breastcollar, tugs, britchin, and shafts are all at about the same height and horizontal to the ground. All the straps going over the back and hips and under the belly are at perfect right angles to these. However, I have two criticisms.

The first you can't see because the goat is in draft, but the britchin is too loose. Here is a photo taken the same day of Cuzco at a halt and you can see there is far too much slack in the tugs. 
[attachment=0:2r1g7pje]Cuzco_WinterCart.jpg[/attachment:2r1g7pje]
This means the britchin is not tight enough, which is fixed by wrapping the holdback straps once more around the shafts.

The second criticism is more serious. Cuzco was not quite two years old when this photo was taken and was far from full-grown. As this was our first experience with goats, we thought Cuzco was quite big and surely done growing. Boy were we wrong! Knowing now what I do, I would not have a goat this young pulling full-grown adults. I don't mind making young animals do their fair share of work because I think it builds bones and muscles, but overworking them can be dangerous. The one saving grace is that it was so cold we didn't go out often, and when we did we didn't stay out long. Cuzco also was not well-trained enough to leave home with someone in the cart, so we usually led him up the road and then drove him home, which was a very slight downhill pull.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Compare the previous photos to this:
[attachment=0:3m7igqzy]Cuzco_LakeDrive.jpg[/attachment:3m7igqzy]
As you can see, we've had to do quite a bit of adjustment in our harness and even our cart to accommodate Cuzco's growth! In the first photos, most of the buckles were on the tightest holes and we had a lot of flapping strap ends. In this photo most of them are adjusted way down near the ends. Our tugs, which were on their tightest holes in the first photo, are now on their last holes, and the shafts no longer stick out past Cuzco's chest. We also had to adjust the height of our shafts to keep the cart balanced. It's ok if a cart tips slightly back as this keeps weight off the goat's back, but you don't want to feel as though you're going to get dumped over backwards! Happily, our cart features shafts that can be adjusted for height. The shaft loops can also be lowered as your goat grows.

You'll also notice in this photo that there is a little bit of slight slack in both the tugs and the holdback straps, but no droops. You want just enough slack to allow freedom of movement, but not enough to allow bumping when the cart starts and stops. When you're hitching up, try to adjust your britchin so there is just enough room for you to slide your hand edgewise between the strap and your goat's buttock when the slack is out of the tugs. The britchin should be suspended about half-way between the top of the goat's tail and the hock. Any lower and it will chafe. Much higher and it could start sliding up his hindquarters when he's going downhill.

If you use a breastcollar it should be adjusted at about the same height as the britchin. It should be low enough to clear the windpipe, but high enough that it doesn't restrict shoulder movement.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

cool!
in the last pic cuzco looks very regal :lol: 
thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

I will for sure keep a eye on this thread.
Thanks
Nancy


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the excellent information, Nanno! We don't know anyone locally who can help us fine tune the harness fit, so this is extremely helpful. 

Thank you,
Rose-Marie


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

This thread was very helpful. Thanks Nanno. I am sure I will have to re-read it several times again now that I have started my journey into goat carting. I'll be learning on the curve.


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Excellent photos and explanations. I drive Fjord horses both single and as a pair. The harnessing basics are the same for goats. I am getting 2 Alpine wethers in February and hope to drive them one day. Until then I'll be training them for packing.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Taffy said:


> Excellent photos and explanations. I drive Fjord horses both single and as a pair. The harnessing basics are the same for goats. I am getting 2 Alpine wethers in February and hope to drive them one day. Until then I'll be training them for packing.


Are Fjord horses better than Chjevy? ;-)


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Bob Jones said:


> Are Fjord horses better than Chjevy? ;-)


ROFL :lol:


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Fjords are definitely better than Chjevys! :lol:


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Nanno. I hope someday I can do that too.


----------

